# Clothes Crafting!



## Dede (Jan 18, 2018)

What we've all been waiting for... Clothes crafting yay! So many to choose from~
Only winter clothes for the time being though. I can't wait until they release more clothes for different seasons.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 18, 2018)

Hooray! I’m excited. I’ve already ordered the bunny hood and dress, so glad I’ve been saving up my cotton and paper.


----------

